# Lake Anna, VA - White Perch and Large Mouth (Jan 15, 2011)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Got an unexpected day off.
Practiced Dock-Shooting for crappie and white perch in 44F water. Moved to warmer water (54-55F) in 45-50' of water caught White Perch that were chasing baitfish. Hooked two good large mouth bass at 3+ pound, but landed only one. I kept 7 white perch at 9-10” out of 12 white perch.

Here is my fishing log:






thanks,
joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Job Joe , one of these days I want to get up there and fish right now I'm doing an unexpected bathroom remodeling :redface:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No stripers?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. In the beginning, the way you were pullin on that grub, I have never seen that technique. Pretty cool.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> No stripers?


I was in the warm side. Nextime If I go to Lake Anna, I wll be in the cold side launch from Dike 3

thanks


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

dont like eating bass?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice vid!!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> dont like eating bass?


I am not putting down WP. WP and YP are tasty and fun to catch. But more anglers C&R LM in the most of the water. So C&R LM became my habit. I think a live LM entertain many LM anglers. Actually there are so many LM in the warm side in Lake Anna. So consuming LM is very recommended. Catching LM is almost guaranteed in the warm side between Dike 2 and Dike 1.
I am trying to fish with few NOVA angler at a time in winter. But my work schedule is very unpredictable at this point. 

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice vid! I have been thinking of getting a little camera for my excursions! But have yet to bite the bullet! I am surprised at the WP hitting that bomber... little greedy suckers! LOL

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Nice vid! I have been thinking of getting a little camera for my excursions! But have yet to bite the bullet! I am surprised at the WP hitting that bomber... little greedy suckers! LOL
> 
> MYT


To me, WP are little Striped Bass in the fresh water. WP have similar characteristics as Striper. They prowl as a school, hangout near/under structures, feed on the top, middle and bottom. First time I saw baitfish runing on the surface in Lake Anna, I thought little striper were chasing them. I caught a ton of WP on bomber but no striper. Later I saw the same phenomena in the local water and Point Lookout


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice job Joe - I was out in the same spot on Monday and ended up with 6 channel cats and 3 Largemouth. All were caught on a jig head and Gulp! Minnow.


----------

